# Zu verkaufen: Klein attitude 1993 mit rock shox sl mag 21 titanium und xt ausstattung



## Cube_Airmatic (2. Juni 2012)

Ab Sonntag 03.06.2012 um 22 Uhr für eine Woche in der Bucht:


Klein Attitude 1993







Viel Spass beim Bieten!!! 


__________________


----------

